# برنامج Automation Studio v5 بروابط تدعم استكمال التحميل



## م/محمد لطفي (12 فبراير 2008)

Automation Studio™ offers a unique combination of user-friendly system design features, advanced engineering capabilities, a dynamic and realistic simulation, comprehensive animation features, and flexible functionalities in one common environment. It brings a new dimension that allows manufacturers, OEMs, and end-users to optimize system implementation, deployment, and maintenance. Automation Studio™ allows the seamless integration of design engineering, prototyping, testing, troubleshooting, maintenance/diagnostics, training and generating technical publications while improving productivity in every step of the entire equipment life cycle.


Automation Studio™ is a completely integrated software package that allows users to design, simulate, and animate circuits consisting of various technologies including hydraulics, pneumatics, electrical controls, PLCs, Sequential Function Charts (SFC/Grafcet), and many more

The Best Standalone Package for Easy and Rapid System Design
Automation Studio™ incorporates a very effective interface allowing the user to quickly create schematics. The tools allow schematics to be generated much faster than with any other CAD software currently on the market. It includes all the powerful features of a schematic design package in a user-friendly approach, shortening the learning curve and increasing productivity. Automation Studio™ is a standalone solution and provides thousands of symbols and models in comprehensive component libraries. It provides drawing tools, basic shapes and elements that allow users to quickly create special symbols of any complexity and to customize diagrams and project templates.

Dynamic and Realistic Simulation in Full Color
Automation Studio™ includes simulation capabilities that meet the requirements of all supported technologies. During simulation, components become animated and lines are color-coded according to their states. Users can also precisely monitor variable values, pressures, flows, and displacement values at any point in a circuit simply by inserting measuring instruments or using the plotting functions. The simulation pace can also be adjusted with functions such as Normal, Step by Step, Slow Motion, and Pause.

Save on Prototyping and Maintenance Costs
With simulation features like pace control, component color-coding, data plotting and animation, designers can monitor the actual circuit operation and find potential faults. This helps to validate designs, to save time on the production of prototypes, and to find faults in an equipment more quickly and easily. No other CAD system can do all this.


Thousands of Symbols in Modular Libraries
Automation Studio™ libraries incorporate internationally recognized graphic standards, including ISO, DIN, IEC, NEMA, and JIC. Each library displays component categories in a comprehensive fashion. Simply browse through the list, select the appropriate component and drag and drop it onto the schematic.


Make your Own Symbols, Components, Templates, and Libraries
By using the standard components, the flexible drawing tools, and the grouping function, you can create and customize your own libraries and templates. For training, instructors can create libraries specific to their application, thereby limiting the number of components only to what is needed.





















والان لروابط البرنامج حتي لا اطيل اكثر من ذلك من هنا



part 1 95.78 MB
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9u4uyxgw5mh

part 2 95.78 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7yfx5zqcomy

part 3 95.78 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?b2pwcx6yhow

part 4 95.78 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1bwf52oyugy

part 5 85.66 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ab1ztnmwxdx






والكراك من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?39yx1b9vlxc

باسوورد فك الضغط هي

www.eng2all.com/vb


وهنا بعض دروس التعليم للبرنامج من موقع الشركه

http://www.automationstudio.com/PRO/en/Product/movies.htm

او يمكنك تحميلها من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d9myj9w3kmm


وفي النهايه يمكنك زياره موقع الشركه للا اطلاع علي تفاصيل البرنامج اكثر مه هنا

http://www.automationstudio.com/



وارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندس نورس (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله بجهودك .

فعلا عضو مميز وتستحق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (12 فبراير 2008)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## ody (14 فبراير 2008)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## رائف مازن الرجبي (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الجهود هذه جعلها الله في ميزان الحسناتك


----------



## ody (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود بس انا عايز اقول ان البرنامج لا يوجد به مكتبات الرموز يعنى demo 
وانا نزلت البرنامج بس مش عارف ارسم بيه علشان الرموز مش موجوده


----------



## casper_13_96 (18 فبراير 2008)

الله يوفقك و يهديك الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## casper_13_96 (18 فبراير 2008)

جزالك الله كل الخير


----------



## م/محمد محرم (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن الكبره (15 مارس 2008)

ody قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود بس انا عايز اقول ان البرنامج لا يوجد به مكتبات الرموز يعنى demo
> وانا نزلت البرنامج بس مش عارف ارسم بيه علشان الرموز مش موجوده



السلام عليكم
اخى عند فتح البرنامج ومن قائمه الرموز اضغط على الكتاب الازرق ستظهر لك صفحه اخرى ومن قائمه save as type اختار all file ستظهر لك ملف يسمى main اضغط عليه ثم open 
اتمنا اكون افادتك 
وعند حدوث اى مشكله انا ان شاء الله موجود.,...


----------



## م/محمد محرم (15 مارس 2008)

ايمن الكبره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى عند فتح البرنامج ومن قائمه الرموز اضغط على الكتاب الازرق ستظهر لك صفحه اخرى ومن قائمه save as type اختار all file ستظهر لك ملف يسمى main اضغط عليه ثم open
> اتمنا اكون افادتك
> وعند حدوث اى مشكله انا ان شاء الله موجود.,...


لو سمحت يأيمن انا عملت كده بس بعد الضغط على main ظل الكميوتر يحمل وبعد كده اعطى رساله you cannot open this file


----------



## م/محمد محرم (15 مارس 2008)

ايمن الكبره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى عند فتح البرنامج ومن قائمه الرموز اضغط على الكتاب الازرق ستظهر لك صفحه اخرى ومن قائمه save as type اختار all file ستظهر لك ملف يسمى main اضغط عليه ثم open
> اتمنا اكون افادتك
> وعند حدوث اى مشكله انا ان شاء الله موجود.,...


أنا بضغط على mainبيحمل ثم يعطى رساله you cannot open this file


----------



## كفاك غرور (17 مارس 2008)

م/محمد محرم قال:


> أنا بضغط على mainبيحمل ثم يعطى رساله you cannot open this file


 


أنا بضغط على mainبيحمل ثم يعطى رساله you cannot open this file

اخوي نفس الشي \انا سوويته طلع لي

أنا بضغط على mainبيحمل ثم يعطى رساله you cannot open this file

مشكووور


----------



## ايمن الكبره (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اسف على التاخير
ارجو الافاده عن البرنامج..
حجم البرنامج كامل بعد فك الضغط
حتى اعرف ماهى المشكله
اخى معلومه مهمه يجب اتبعا التعليمات السابقه عند كل مره تفتح البرنامج
هل حدث ذلك فى اول مره؟


----------



## weaal10 (15 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ديدين (16 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المميز
لكن لا أدري إيش حاصل حيث كل الروابط تتوقف عندما تصل إلى 99.8%


----------



## خالد كبير (29 مايو 2008)

ما هى باسوورد فك الضغط


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخي بارك الله فيك لو ممكن الجزء الخامس ترفعة من جديد


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (12 أغسطس 2008)

please upload part no. 5 if you can?


----------



## حمدان زيارة (13 أغسطس 2008)

thank you somuch


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## jwan (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزالك الله كل الخير


----------



## رشيد التونسي (22 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي جاري التحميل


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزالك الله كل الخير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

الله يسلمك ويحفظك ......... شكرا


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

الله يكرمك ويخليك


----------



## aboelhassanafm (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ... و البرنامج كان عندى و بعدين ظهر مشكلة فى الخيار الخاص بتغيير مواصفات العناصر مثل البلوف مثلا نحتاج الى تغيير مربعات الحركة ..


----------



## وحيد سعيد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ymselim (25 يناير 2009)

شكراوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس سورجي (25 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا التعب يا أخ (مهندس محمد لطفي) صدك هذا برنامج انشاءالله راح تجدها في ميزان حسناتك و ألف صلاة و سلام بعدد أنفاس الخلائق فرداً فردا على حبيبنا و سيدنا و شفيعنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم.


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (31 يناير 2009)

اخي الفاضل : مشكور على البرنامج الجيد ولكن للاسف بعد ان قمت بتحميل الملفات الخمسة وفك الضغط وكذلك ملف الكراك الذي كان يحتوي اربعة من الملفات فاول شئ ظهر لي هو طلب رقم السيريال ورقم الاصدار والمفتاح.... فلاادري هل قمت بالخطوات الصحيحة ام لا فانا لدي شك في ملف الكراك بعد ان يتم فكه اين يتم ادراج هذه الملفات الاربعة . ارجو التكرم بالرد والايضاح وشكرا جزيلا لك وبالتوفيق والمزيد من العطاء


----------



## calme357 (8 فبراير 2009)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أمين 29 (13 فبراير 2009)

*benaouali72**************

أخي محمد، السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته. اني أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا البرنامج الجميل و الشيق. لكنني وجدت مشكلة أثناء فك الضغط على الملفات.
الملفات المضغوطة و بعد فك الضغط عنها وجدتها تتشابه تماما. و لهذا السبب أكتفيت بملف واحد فقط، لكن بعد تثبيته على الجهاز لم تظهر لي المكتبة. فقد وجدتها فارغة.
أرجو منك أخي محمد أن تشرح لي كيفية فك كل الأجزاء في أسطوانة واحدة حتى أتمكن من الحصول على البرنامج بكيفية سليمة.
مشكور أخي الفاضل و دمتم في رعاية الله و حفظه.


----------



## rahilos (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم هل من طريقة لتفعيل grafcet لأن الادات grafcet فارغة ولا تعمل لا تنسان اذ وجد هناك من جديد


----------



## defo (1 مارس 2009)

you cannot open this file


----------



## أمير صبحي (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي...................ولكن.........................


ارجو التأكيد ان هذة نسخة trial وشكرا.............................


----------



## sadiqahmed (7 مارس 2009)

what is the password for the winrar folder..


----------



## sadiqahmed (9 مارس 2009)

what is the password for the WinRAR folder
Thanks


----------



## sadiqahmed (12 مارس 2009)

Library is not accessable, the message showing "You can not open this file" Please guide us to open the library. Thank You


----------



## ymselim (15 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك .

فعلا عضو مميز وتستحق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## omar alzughoul (15 مارس 2009)

احتاج الى كتاب fluid power with applications
with the solution manual


----------



## sadiqahmed (21 مارس 2009)

How to open main library please advise.....Thanks


----------



## dolven_rs (12 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم على الجهود هذه جعلها الله في ميزان الحسناتك*​


----------



## fmharfoush (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الجهود هذه جعلها الله في ميزان الحسناتك


----------



## eng shamy (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم .... أحب ان أشكر الأخ الكريم على هذا البرنامج الرائع ...و احب ان أضيف لكل الاعضاء الذين و جدوا مشاكل فى تشغيل هذا البرنامج مثل 
*you cannot open this file*​ 
عليهم إتباع التى 
1- بعد تحميل البرنامج قم بإستبدال جميع الملفات الموجودة فى ال كراك بالملفات الأصلية الموجودة فى C:\Program Files\Automation Studio 5.0
بعد ذللك قم بحذف ملف astlibrary.dll
2- قم بنسخ جميع الملفات الموجودة فى ملف Crack de La Libreria و إستبدلهم بالملفات الموجودة فى C:\Program Files\Automation Studio 5.0\Libraries
3- أخر شىء لتمكينك من فتح المكتبة هو ستجد ملف باسم astlibrary.dll مثل الذى قمنا بحذفه من قبل ستجده فى Crack de La Libreria أنسخه و ضعه فى C:\Program Files\Automation Studio 5.0
و بكدة البرنامج شغال مية مية


----------



## eng shamy (2 مايو 2009)

و أرجو المساعد لو فى برنامج يكون خاص بتصميم لوحات الكنترول يا ريت بس اى حد يقولى على اسمه


----------



## mt66 (15 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور على البرامج


----------



## محمد على أبو زيد (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## pepoo80 (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا


----------



## mse2 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا أود من صميم قلبي أن أشكر صاحب هذه المشاركة فعلا هذي مشاركة رائعة لكن عندي مشكلة و هي عدم قدرتي على نحميل الجزء الرابع part4 فرجاءا من صاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع أن يعيد رفعه و شكرا.
أود أن ألفت انتباه القراء و خاصة المتمكنين من اللغة الفرنسية أنه يوجد برنامج تعليمي تفاعلي أقل ما يقال عليه أنه رائع اسمة guide des automatismes يحوي على معلومات شامله فيما يخص automatique كما يحوي برنامج simulation مصغر شبيه ب automation studioلكن لغرض التعليم، كما قرأت أن مؤلف هذا البرنامج أصدر نسخة أحدث تحوي grafcet تدعى gda grafcetو هي برنامج رائع جدا جدا لتعلم قرافسات فمن وجده فاينفع اخوانه و أجره على الله’ للملاحظة البرنامج guide des automations متوفر في المنتديات العربية لكن نسخة V5 ، نريد يا اخواني V8 كما تناهى إلى سمعى أنه يوجد ملحق آخر خاص بالهيدروليكا و داراتها يا اخواني لا يفوتنكم هذا البرنامج لأنه أكثر من رائع و السلام


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا أود من صميم قلبي أن أشكر صاحب هذه المشاركة فعلا هذي مشاركة رائعة لكن عندي مشكلة و هي عدم قدرتي على نحميل الجزء الرابع part4 فرجاءا من صاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع أن يعيد رفعه و شكرا.
أود أن ألفت انتباه القراء و خاصة المتمكنين من اللغة الفرنسية أنه يوجد برنامج تعليمي تفاعلي أقل ما يقال عليه أنه رائع اسمة guide des automatismes يحوي على معلومات شامله فيما يخص automatique كما يحوي برنامج simulation مصغر شبيه ب automation studioلكن لغرض التعليم، كما قرأت أن مؤلف هذا البرنامج أصدر نسخة أحدث تحوي grafcet تدعى gda grafcetو هي برنامج رائع جدا جدا لتعلم قرافسات فمن وجده فاينفع اخوانه و أجره على الله’ للملاحظة البرنامج guide des automations متوفر في المنتديات العربية لكن نسخة V5 ، نريد يا اخواني V8 كما تناهى إلى سمعى أنه يوجد ملحق آخر خاص بالهيدروليكا و داراتها يا اخواني لا يفوتنكم هذا البرنامج لأنه أكثر من رائع و السلام


----------



## محمد هماش (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية عمل مميز جدا و لكن الجزء الرابع لا غير مرفوع على الموقع أرجو رفعه على موقع آخر و شكرا


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا إخواني ، أرجو من أي أحد يستطيع إعادة رفع الجزء الرابع من برنامج automation studio و الذي سبق للأخ محمد لطفي رفعه في السيرفر MediaFire تحت العنوان http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1bwf52oyugy
أن يعيد رفعه مرة أخرى ، لأنه يوجد مشكلة في تحميل هذا الجزء و استمرت معى المشكلة لعدة أيام ، و أنا في أمس الحاجة إليه ، و أجر الفاعل على الله


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله كل خييييييير 
*

:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## hasi1971 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## sred (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدحت صبرى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بعد عمل الـــ setup وعند التشغيل يطلوب serial no &version& يرجى الافادة


----------



## مدحت صبرى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل : مشكور على البرنامج الجيد ولكن للاسف بعد ان قمت بتحميل الملفات الخمسة وفك الضغط وكذلك ملف الكراك الذي كان يحتوي اربعة من الملفات فاول شئ ظهر لي هو طلب رقم السيريال ورقم الاصدار والمفتاح.... فلاادري هل قمت بالخطوات الصحيحة ام لا فانا لدي شك في ملف الكراك بعد ان يتم فكه اين يتم ادراج هذه الملفات الاربعة . ارجو التكرم بالرد والايضاح وشكرا جزيلا لك وبالتوفيق والمزيد من العطاء


----------



## مدحت صبرى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الجيد ولكن للاسف بعد ان قمت بتحميل الملفات الخمسة وفك الضغط وكذلك ملف الكراك الذي كان يحتوي اربعة من الملفات فاول شئ ظهر لي هو طلب رقم السيريال ورقم الاصدار والمفتاح


----------



## مدحت صبرى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

عند فتح البرنامج يطلب المفتاح و version وserail ارجو الافادة:79:


----------



## zarati (29 أكتوبر 2009)

حياك الله ايها الاخ الكريم و نرجو منك ان تشرح لنا طريقة ادخال الcraack و شكرا.


----------



## zarati (29 أكتوبر 2009)

واين ساجد المفتاح و version وserail مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## zarati (29 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي و الله اني بحاجة الى مساعدتك وانتضر اجابتك على سؤالي


----------



## zarati (30 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي la liste des composantsلا تضهر


----------



## dronga (5 ديسمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mr_araby (5 ديسمبر 2009)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mr_araby (5 ديسمبر 2009)

where is libirary


----------



## mr_araby (5 ديسمبر 2009)

i recived message that i can't contious


----------



## mr_araby (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بيبعتلى رسالة بتقول you can't open this file


----------



## samir23 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئععععععععع جزاك اللة كل الخير*​


----------



## mahmoudabdelmoula (17 ديسمبر 2009)

يا أخى الكريم، أنا أجد مشكلة فى تحميل part4. برجاء حل المشكلة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## osama32 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

يوجد مشكلة في تحميل part4 
برجاء اعادة رفعة يا أخي الكريم

و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ziad32 (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mody77 (26 يناير 2010)

بجد برنامج اكثر من رائع بس المشكله ان الكراك كل ما افك الضغط يحصل مشكله ياريت ترفعه تاني


----------



## mody77 (29 يناير 2010)

thank you it is great effort but crack not work


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (30 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس عندى مشكلة انا نزلت البرنامج 3 اجزاء كل جزء 98 ميجا من على موقع وبعد فك الضغط rar ظهر عندى ملف مفتحش الا بالبور ايزو بعد التصطيب وفتح البرنامج لتشغيل ظهر عندى رسالة يطلب منى اسم السيرفر البورت والفيرجن وحجات كتيرة القى عندك حل للمشكلة دى؟


----------



## اابوصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

thank you very very very much please my brother i have problem with downloading part 2 *


----------



## AboYoumna (6 فبراير 2010)

Really, many thanks for your hard effort and your time but i have a problem, i don't able to down load the part 2 so, please can you re-upload it again
Thanks in adavce for your response
Best wishes
Hossam


----------



## ferassarf (15 فبراير 2010)

*عاجل*

يا شباب الرابط ده مو شغالAutomation Studio v5.0 Pro .part2.rar


----------



## ابراهيم زايد (18 فبراير 2010)

ايمن الكبره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى عند فتح البرنامج ومن قائمه الرموز اضغط على الكتاب الازرق ستظهر لك صفحه اخرى ومن قائمه save as type اختار all file ستظهر لك ملف يسمى main اضغط عليه ثم open
> اتمنا اكون افادتك
> وعند حدوث اى مشكله انا ان شاء الله موجود.,...


انا حصل معايا نفس المشكلة وحملت ملف ال main وظهرت رسالة can't open this file ارجو افادتى لانى مش عارف اشتغل علية خالص من غير المكتبات


----------



## ابراهيم زايد (19 فبراير 2010)

البرنامج مشتغلش عندى لا يحمل المكتبات نرجو افادتى يا م/ ايمن


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mero_lsfe (21 فبراير 2010)

*ارجو المساعده ضروري جدا*

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أيها الاخوة الكرام اني أعاني من هذه المشكلة عن تنفيذ اجراء معين وتظهر لي هذه الرسالة كما في الصورة
وقد اتعبني البحث في الانترنت عن حل ولم أجد فها أجد لديكم الحل واكون لكم من الشاكرين
واذا لم أجد فايضا شكرا لكم وبارك الله بكم





http://www5.0zz0.com/2009/04/16/14/265630635.jpg


----------



## smsss (23 فبراير 2010)

من فضلك ىلينك 4 والكراك مش بيحمل معايا ارجول حل لى المشكله دى عشان هو بيدينى خطأ وانا محتاجه التحميل ده اليوم ضرورى


----------



## ghazaly (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرااا
مجهود رائع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## igran (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك *شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## fouad1987 (2 مارس 2010)

allah yarham waldik


----------



## ahmed BEN SIMO (10 مارس 2010)

Merci bien pour votre effort ,j'ai telecharger le logiciel de automation studio ,mais il ne veux pas demmarer ,s'il vous plaits aidez-mois et merci


----------



## ahmed BEN SIMO (18 مارس 2010)

Bonjour mes amis ,j'ai telecharger le logiciel de automation studio v5 ,mais la bibloiteque ne veux pas ouvrir car il me donne un message ;cannot open; s'il vous plait aidez mois .merci bien pour votre effort


----------



## سمير السكندرى (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا 
حملت البرنامج ثم عندفتح الضغط ظهرت رسالة un expected end of archiveفما الحل ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## General michanics (26 مارس 2010)

الله عطيك العافية


----------



## abu-obidah (6 يونيو 2010)

رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## rey1king (23 يونيو 2010)

chokran


----------



## firesoccer (24 يوليو 2010)

دي روابط انا جيبتها للكراك و المكتبة بتاعت البرنامج اللي عملا مشكلة مع كل الناس اللي حملت البرنامج انا جربتهم واشتغلوا معايا تمام 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ac7ag1wb1k8xaf3

http://www.mediafire.com/?ewql5v0hsc8w2p3


----------



## محمد نعيم1 (24 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر ممنون الك


----------



## محمد نعيم1 (24 يوليو 2010)

1000 شكر


----------



## *tamer* (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم . بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل الخير 
يتم تحميل البرنامج لكن المشكله عندي صعوبه الحصول على باسورد فك التشفير
الرجاء لمن لديه الحل او لديه الباسورد ارساله الي

و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## *tamer* (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم . مشكور استاذ
fire soccer
على المشاركه الجميله
ارجو ان اجد الباسورد الخاص بفك التشفير لديك

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## firesoccer (29 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام يا استاذ تامر .....الملفات اللي مرفوعة مش محتاجة فك تشفير و بشتغل بمجرد فك الضغط اللي عليها ....اما الملفات اللي رافعها صاحب الموضوع فا باسوورد فك الضغط الخاض بيها مكتوب في الصفحة الاولي


----------



## *tamer* (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم . اخواني الكرام حملت البرنامج لكن لم يعمل لانه طلب رمز مفتاح الدخول و لم اعثر عليه الرجاء المساعده اذا سمحتم
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mr.benz (6 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوه المهندسين اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
افيدكم علما بان البرنامج بعد جهد يعمل والحمد لله 
ارجو اتباع تعليمات المهندس محمد لطفي صاحب الموضوع وكذلك تعليمات الاخ المهندس shamy بالاخص 
هذا ما طبقته انا 

وشكرا للاخوه الاعضاء


----------



## نور20489 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جدا على البرنامج بس هو فى مشكله انا عملت زى حضرتكوا شرحتوا والبرنامج بيفتح بس مفيش حاجة فى الليبرارى ونزلت كمان الملف المرفوع بتاع الليبرارى بس مش عارفة اعمل بيه انا حطيته جوة الليبرارى الى جوى البروجرام فايلز فهل دة صح ولالا؟مع العلم انه بعد ماحطيتهم برده مفيش جديد فمش عارفة اعمل اية؟


----------



## techmaster-sy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

يرجى التوضيح بالصور فحتى الآن لا توجد مكاتب


----------



## Khado0oy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*​


----------



## amfattal (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير و يعطيك العافية


----------



## ياسر الشعار (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ms_phoenix (25 أكتوبر 2010)

eng shamy قال:


> السلام عليكم .... أحب ان أشكر الأخ الكريم على هذا البرنامج الرائع ...و احب ان أضيف لكل الاعضاء الذين و جدوا مشاكل فى تشغيل هذا البرنامج مثل
> *you cannot open this file*​
> عليهم إتباع التى
> 1- بعد تحميل البرنامج قم بإستبدال جميع الملفات الموجودة فى ال كراك بالملفات الأصلية الموجودة فى C:\Program Files\Automation Studio 5.0
> ...


 



أين هو ادا Crack de La Libreria


----------



## ms_phoenix (25 أكتوبر 2010)

mr.benz قال:


> الاخوه المهندسين اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> افيدكم علما بان البرنامج بعد جهد يعمل والحمد لله
> ارجو اتباع تعليمات المهندس محمد لطفي صاحب الموضوع وكذلك تعليمات الاخ المهندس shamy بالاخص
> هذا ما طبقته انا
> ...


 

وأين هو أخي crack librery


----------



## مروة مصطفى 86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك
بس كنت محتاجه اسال انا حملته كله وعملت سيت اب بس جيت افتح البرنامج متفتحش لوحد يقدر يقولى اعمل ايه يبقى شكرا كتير ليه


----------



## sendbad5200 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزالك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أكرمك الله وجزاك خيرا


----------



## داجر (20 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks very much..


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (1 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت ياريت ترفع لنا السيريال والكراك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mimo_rock_2006 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmodzoka (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
انا هأستخدم البرنامج ان شاء الله في عمل دايرة تحكم لوحدة
water chiller
و لو اشتغلت هأدعيلك 
و لو مشتغلتش برضه هأدعيلك!!!


----------



## أحمد دعبس (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

*​


----------



## محمد طالب الخفاجي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز البرنامج شغال بس في كل مرة يفتح البرنامج يجب ان يتم فتح الكتاب الازرق واختيار ملف المكبتةوعمل openلكي تضاف عناصر المكتبة كذالك مشكلة عند اضافة valve ولكي نعمل builder تظهر رسالة خطا (نرجو المساعدة لحل هذه المشكلة ) 
internet exploere script error


----------



## رامى الجوكر (14 ديسمبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رامى الجوكر (14 ديسمبر 2010)

؟؟


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الملف اخى


----------



## MachineDoctor (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

تم التحميل كاملا 

يبدو برنامج قوي جدا 

شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## على نت (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## soqrad (26 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmedkridi (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله جير الجزاء


----------



## ahmedkridi (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## م احمد خلف (29 مارس 2011)

*جزالك الله كل الخير*


----------



## ahmedshiko (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على المجهود 
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadaftouh (14 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت الكراك مش شغال


----------



## MachineDoctor (14 أبريل 2011)

كراك المكتبة لا يعمل أخي 
و لا يمكن إضافة أي مكون للبرنامج إلا من خلالها 
هل من حل ؟؟


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (14 أبريل 2011)

MachineDoctor قال:


> كراك المكتبة لا يعمل أخي
> و لا يمكن إضافة أي مكون للبرنامج إلا من خلالها
> هل من حل ؟؟



تفضل أخي كراك البرنامج وبالتوفيق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01302772238.zip​


----------



## MachineDoctor (14 أبريل 2011)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> تفضل أخي كراك البرنامج وبالتوفيق
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01302772238.zip​



جزاك الله خيرا أخي على التواصل 
و قد شغلت البرنامج و الكراك و اشتغل و الحمد لله 

المشكلة هي في أنني لا يمكنني إدراج أي رمز لبلف أو مضخة أو أي عنصر 
لأنني عندما أقوم بتحميل أي مكتبة يحدث التالي كما بالصور : 

أقوم باختيار المكتبة 






ثم تقوم بتحميل نفسها بطريقة عادية 






و بعد انتهاء التحميل تأتيني رسالة الخطأ التالية و لا أجد شيئا تم تحميله !! 





و رسالة الخطأ هذه تحدث عندما أحاول تحميل أي مكتبة , 

فهل من حل لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## hamadaftouh (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 

الحمد لله ربنا وفقنى وعلافت الحل 

المشكلة فى طريقة اضافة المكتبات الى البرنامج فى program file 

بعد اكتمال التسطيب

يوجد فى سورس البرنامج فولدر يسمى crack of library

قم بنسخ هذا الفولدر من الخارج وضعه فى ملفات automation فى program file

بعد ذلك ادخل فى فولدر crack of library بعد ذلك انسخ الملفات التى بداخله كلها وضعها فى ملفات البرنامج فى program file 

بعد ذلك قم بفتح البرنامج بطريقة طبيعية وقم باضافة المكتبات من فولدر crack of library وليس من library 

واختار من الاسفل all file 

بعد ذلك اختار ملف main 


وبكدة نقدر نقول مبرووووووووووووووووووك ان شاء الله 

وفى النهاية نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## MachineDoctor (18 أبريل 2011)

hamadaftouh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحمد لله ربنا وفقنى وعلافت الحل
> 
> ...



و عليكم السلام أخي الكريم 
10000000000000000 شكر على الطريقة 
جربتها و نفعت أخيرا الحمد لله 
جزاك الله خيرا 
و ربنا يهيء لنا الخير و إياكم


----------



## mohamed12354 (6 مايو 2011)

hamadaftouh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحمد لله ربنا وفقنى وعلافت الحل
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل بعد التحية 

فولدر crack of library مش موجود فية ملف main بعد اختيار all file من اسفل اللى موجود فية asogbase.dll & AsProjet.exe & xerces-c_1_5_1.dll فهل المقصود نقل ملف main فى فايل الكراك لكى يظهر مع الملفات الموجودة واضافة المكنبة منة برجاء الافادة وشكرا


----------



## mmnnss (2 يونيو 2011)

انا عندى المشكلة الى فى الصوره دى ممكن الحل 

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=fz7ruc9shcwf27t&thumb=6


----------



## هلام الغرب (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله على المجهود والتحميل جاري ونسال الله ان يوفقك في اعمالك هل من مزيد


----------



## العندليب المصرى (14 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engashraf damir (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وادخلك فسيح جناته وجمعنا مح الحبيب المصطفى "صلى الله عليه وسلم"


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## mothman (27 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

ياباشمهندس محمد انا عملت setup للبرنامج واتسطب الحمد لله بس مش بيفتح معايا خالص وبيطلب منى serial number ,version and keyممكن حضرتك تقولى اعمل ايه
جزاك الله كل خير
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## sohailmohamed (14 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز اولا رمضان مبارك وكل عام وانت بالف خير 
جزاك الله خيرا على يرنامجك المفيد automation studiov5
الا انه قد وجدت مشكلا في تشغيل كلمة السر للملف المضغوط 
ارجو منك ان تبعث لي بكلمة السر (البسوورد )حتى اتمكن من تشغيل البرنامج ولك اخي جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد عاطف غنيم (14 أغسطس 2011)

:75:بارك الله فيك 
منور الملتقى


----------



## dahousud (28 أغسطس 2011)

thank you


----------



## محمد الساعدي20 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على المهود


----------



## lovereng (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MachineDoctor (24 ديسمبر 2011)

sohailmohamed قال:


> اخي العزيز اولا رمضان مبارك وكل عام وانت بالف خير
> جزاك الله خيرا على يرنامجك المفيد automation studiov5
> الا انه قد وجدت مشكلا في تشغيل كلمة السر للملف المضغوط
> ارجو منك ان تبعث لي بكلمة السر (البسوورد )حتى اتمكن من تشغيل البرنامج ولك اخي جزيل الشكر



*password:
www.eng2all.com/vb
*


----------



## MachineDoctor (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته , 

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج أخي الكريم , 

لكن كان عندي استفسار , 
أنا نزلت البرنامج و شغلته على ويندوز 7 و اشتغل الحمد لله 

لكن حينما أستخدم بلف أو أي مكون , و أضعط عليه دبل كليك و تفتح لي نافذة الخصائص , 
و أختار من على اليسار builder
لا يظهر لي أي شيء , بل مربع أبيض كبير في أعلى يساره علامة X 
فهل هذا يحدث معكم أيضا ؟؟ 
أم أن هذا بسبب تشغيل البرنامج على ويندوز 7 ؟؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## waleedaboomar (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكورا اخى الكريم جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## Ashour0 (7 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لو سمحت يا بشمهندس كنت عاوزــlibrarey للبرنامج الله يباركلك ضروري


----------



## samircom (8 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود ولكن لم استطع رفع ملف الكراك ارجو رفعة مرة اخرى مع التقدير


----------



## صافى2 (27 أبريل 2012)

لوسمحت انا نزلته وبرده عملت خطوات اضافة الdemo ولكن فى نهاية التحميل يقول هذا الملف لايمكن فتحه ممكن مساعدتى فى معرفة الخطأ


----------



## ابو سارا (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعلوه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## توفيقكو (8 يونيو 2012)

الأخ الفاضل محمد بك لطفى
مجهود مشكور مع خالص تقديرى واحترتامى على هذا العمل
مع الأسف الملف بتاع الكراك محذوب رجاء اعادة تحمليه او ارساله على الميل الخاص بى ( عند الإدارة )


----------



## mouahide (8 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك


----------



## ا ب ج د (7 يوليو 2012)

الكراك غير موجود ؟؟؟


----------



## maroine44 (23 يوليو 2012)

merci beaucoup mon frère mais le liens du crack ne marche pas


----------



## karimbelhadj (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
من فضلك اخي الكريم لا يمكنني إجراء تعديل علىthree way valve
وشكرا


----------



## eng_seaidy007 (8 أغسطس 2012)

البرنامج اشتغل تمام جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rambomenaa (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بعض الروابط لا تعمل الرجو اعاده الرفع مره اخرى


----------



## وليد الحجازي (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## منعم منعم (6 مارس 2014)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته , 

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج أخي الكريم , 

لكن كان عندي استفسار , 
أنا نزلت البرنامج و شغلته على ويندوز 7 و اشتغل الحمد لله 

لكن حينما أستخدم بلف أو أي مكون , و أضعط عليه دبل كليك و تفتح لي نافذة الخصائص , 
و أختار من على اليسار builder
لا يظهر لي أي شيء , بل مربع أبيض كبير في أعلى يساره علامة X 
فهل هذا يحدث معكم أيضا ؟؟ 
أم أن هذا بسبب تشغيل البرنامج على ويندوز 7 ؟؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

